# 'Bernard and the Bibble' - the most important book I shall ever write ...



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I would like to take this opportunity to invite you all to look at my new book for children of all ages 'Bernard and the Bibble.'

I had the idea on the day my father, Bernard Ashmore, died of a heart condition and began to write it two days after his funeral. In a small way, it helped me cope with the initial stages of grief, as creating the astonishing world of the Lower Levels helped me distance myself from the pain of the real world. However, in no way is 'Bernard and the Bibble' a sad or gloomy story. Far from it, I believe it is filled with fun, optimism and hope and reflects my dad's philosophy that life really is for living...

Here's the synopsis:

Bernard Williams is a nine year old boy with a very serious heart condition. He lives a sad and lonely life until he meets a rather grumpy Bibble called Fungal Durgeblatter and embarks on a quest to retrieve the stolen Bibble Gold. However, will he survive the adventure?

Join Bernard and Fungal as they crawl through the Bumbletum Tree into a magical underground kingdom: the Lower Levels - a world of Manglewabbles, Flufflevelly Pudgestackers and Gutwangers; where flowers taste of pizza and a snail can sprint faster than a spider. A world where miracles happen.

With shades of Roald Dahl and Lewis Carroll, 'Bernard and the Bibble' is an uplifting, magical adventure for everyone ...

Thanks for reading this,
Carl


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Carl--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, Betsy and Ann


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly boooomp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And it's now at .99 cents


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly boomp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly Manglewabble.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly gump


----------



## AuthorCharlieg (May 11, 2011)

It sounds like a very hope giving novel. I wish you luck with it. The names are very catchy.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks, Charlie.I hope it is


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A boooomp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A Bibble Bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A bibbly blimp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Blump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A Bibble bump.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A bibbly bamp.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly blimp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A bump for Bernie


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Another Bernie Bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Give that Bernie a bump.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A bernie blamp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A bibbly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A Xmas Bibble Bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A Bernie Xmas bump.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Boooomp


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A New Year bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A Bibbly Bump


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

The title drew me to this post, it's brilliant. (Bibble - great word.|) I am chocabloc with many unread ebooks at the min, but, once these are cleared, I will search this out.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Bless you, Johnny. Are you a fellow children's writer?


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

And it's free today


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A Bibble bump.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A Bernie Bump.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly bump x


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A Bibble bump.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly blump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A bibbly bump


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

A weekly boomp.x


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Let's give Bernie a boomp.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Bumpy


----------

